# The Epson Panoramic Photography Awards 2017



## LondonDragon (27 Nov 2017)

“Engulfed”. A shortlisted entry in the built environment/architecture category, of downtown Dubai. (Photo by Sebastian Tontsch/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)




“Eye of Stokksnes”. This shot of Iceland won the Carolyn Mitchum award. (Photo by Wojciech Kruczynski/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)




“Rainbow Over Monument Valley”. A Top 10 entry in the amateur nature/landscape category, taken in Arizona. (Photo by Frederic Huber/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)




“Stranger Things”. Car headlights illuminate a foggy pine grove in Boeun, South Korea. (Photo by Nate Merz/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)




“Paepalanthus at Moonlight” Veadeiros Tablelands, Brazil. (Photo by Marcio Cabral/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)




“Silent Soldiers”. Deadvlei, Namibia. (Photo by Stuart Bellamy/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)




“Temperate Breeze”. Third place in the Carolyn Mitchum awards went to this image of Port Renfrew, British Columbia, Canada. (Photo by Adam Gibbs/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)




“Unveiled”. Mandalay in Myanmar. (Photo by Amanda Hughes/Epson International Pano Awards 2017)


----------



## Edvet (27 Nov 2017)

Beautifull.


----------



## Nelson (27 Nov 2017)

Wow.


----------



## GHNelson (27 Nov 2017)

Breathtakingly Beautiful
1, 2 and 5 my favourites!


----------



## zozo (27 Nov 2017)

Wow! The one with the Taraxacum like plant in front just looks like an alien planet..


----------



## Edvet (27 Nov 2017)

Lol that Paepalanthus is Eriocaulaceae family


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2017)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> Wow! The one with the Taraxacum like plant in front just looks like an alien planet..


I liked that one as well, the plant is _Paepalanthus (bromelioides?). _A weird Eriocaulon like thing. 

Not too sure about downtown Dubai. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Nov 2017)

Absolutely amazing, the definition is incredible. Makes me want to rush out and buy a camera...


----------



## zozo (27 Nov 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Makes me want to rush out and buy a camera...


I did and i got pretty dissapointed with the results..


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Nov 2017)

Haha...is that with or without your glasses


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Nov 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> ...Makes me want to rush out and buy a camera...


Might get better mileage if you rushed out and bought a copy of Photoshop 2017....

Cheers,


----------



## Edvet (27 Nov 2017)

Can't buy them these days anymore Clive, subscription nowadays


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Nov 2017)

Yes, I guess you're right about that Clive; digital takes dark room technique to the extreme.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Nov 2017)

Well, I mean, this is art right? So anything goes, I reckon.
Actually, to be fair, even during the film era great photos were made in the developing room. Digital just makes doing the same tasks easier...

Cheers,


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Nov 2017)

Edvet said:


> Can't buy them these days anymore Clive, subscription nowadays


Hey Edvert,
                   I checked into this and actually, after you pay the subscription you download and own the full copy. If you stop paying the monthly fee the only thing that happens is that you lose access to the cloud storage and you don't get any more updates. It's still worthwhile I reckon.

Cheers,


----------



## Tomfish (27 Nov 2017)

I'm just hoping that the picturesque mist in the final shot is not blown in from burning  Rohingya villages.


----------



## zozo (28 Nov 2017)

I still got an old Photo shop CS5 and i can still use it after all those years.. Since i worked at a local educational institution we could buy these things with an awfull discount. That's the only reason actualy i have it.. Still if you have photo shop it is rather very difficult and it takes many hours and hours of practice and artistic talent. It's not my area, i never figured it out..


----------

